# 'Sons of Anarchy' Actor  Suspect in BIZARRE L.A. Double Death



## Big Don (Sep 27, 2012)

'Sons of Anarchy' Actor  Suspect in BIZARRE L.A. Double Death 							


TMZ EXCERPT:
Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/09/27/sons-...le-death-los-feliz-los-angeles/#ixzz27j3iPO3W
​*7:08 AM PT -- *Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ...  cops believe Johnny was on drugs-- either PCP or meth -- at the time he  allegedly killed a woman and then fell to his death. 

Sources  tell us ... after allegedly killing the 81-year-old woman, Johnny had  fought with two men for 3 to 4 minutes ... hurting at least one of them 

We're told Johnny initially used a 2x4 to attack the men ... and then used his bare hands. 

Law enforcement sources say the men he fought with say Johnny showed "super-human strength" and was "phenomenally strong."

We're told Johnny tried to break into the house of one of the men ... and it took 3 people to hold him back. 

One source tells TMZ ... Johnny had gone to a neighbor's home to introduce himself earlier in the day. 

Neighbors tell us Johnny had lived in that house before, moved away, and then came back. 

Neighbors who knew Johnny say he was a "nice guy."
End Excerpt
Holy crap Half Sack!
​


----------



## Carol (Sep 27, 2012)

The 81 y.o. Victim was the woman he was renting a room from?

What a scum.


----------

